# tiger barb swimming funny



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

my albino tiger barb is pregenant, but she can barly swim, why is that?
i know its not going to kill her because it happend when i first got her. she was pregnant, could barly swim, then she was fine. but why dose this keep happening, i dont want her getting stressed out and dieing.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a male barb in with her?
My black skirt tetras load up with eggs all the time and then spawn when there is a big weather shift. 
I have 3 females and 2 males.
Even my betta females load up with eggs. Apparently for the most part egg laying fish that do not mate can reabsorb the eggs.
It is the same as you have 2 ovaries that are full of eggs.(assuming you are a girl)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

How is it swimming? I find that mine start swimming face downwards when they are on the verge of dying.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe I answered this post already but in case I didn't............

Barbs cant get pregnant, only livebearers can. She may be full of eggs or possibly eggbound. I would venture to say she has swimbladder "disease".


----------

